# seats with carbon rails on new madone?



## wally189 (Jul 6, 2007)

I tried a new fizik arione cx with the carbon rails not knowing that none of the seats with the 7x9 carbon rails wont work with the side clamping of the seat mast. I had to send it back and try a selle italia slr instead. anybody else have the same issues?


----------



## edwinjong (Dec 18, 2005)

*carbon rails*

yup, had to switch my Arione to my SLR kit carbon.


----------



## wally189 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm confused which seat do you have on the bike now?


----------



## edwinjong (Dec 18, 2005)

*seat*

Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbno


----------



## wally189 (Jul 6, 2007)

how did you get that to fit? does it have the 7 x9 rail size?


----------



## mqkemp (Oct 15, 2007)

you have to buy the oversized ears (seat clamps) for the bontrager seatpost. You can find them on the bontrager wesite (part# 406923 ~$10)


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry to ask a stupid question. What does one mean by 7 x 9 rails?

I have a Fizik Alliante (Ti rails) and it seems to fit fine on my 08 Madone seatpost. Should I be checking something?


----------



## mqkemp (Oct 15, 2007)

7x9 refers to 7cm length and 9mm diameter rail. The diameter of the rail is the main issue that most people have with the braided carbon rails of the fizik saddles. These newer carbon rails are 9.6mm in diameter vs 8 for the older carbon rails vs 7 for the K:ium/titanium rails. Some seatpost companies sell clamps that accommodate these oversized rails but not all. You'll have to contact the company. In regards to a madone it probably came with a bontrager post and hence you should be able to purchase oversized seat clamp (ears) parts. Be forewarned that trek does not recommend using carbon rails with any of its post. You may need to contact fizik to make sure treks clamping system is safe.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

mqkemp,
Many thanks for the detailed information. Could not ask for more.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I personally think that that carbon is simply a bad material to use for seat rails. To much chance of the rails being crushed by the clamp, thus compromising their strength.


----------

